# Certification >  Weight age of Certification with Degree

## RyanJames

I wanted to know whether computer certifications like cisco, microsoft and so on done as per the needs of a person weigh the same as a college degree say for three or four years done in computer science. I wanted to know only with respect to the weight age of degree recruiters look at when people apply for job. Say the technical knowledge of both the persons is same.

----------


## scott

:Smile:  Though the certification degree is worth for getting knowledge and also for getting jobs the degree done in computer science say a professional degree in a reputed college is worth and has a separate value for screening purpose.

----------

